

Strange Firefox 3 bug/easter egg - noaharc

Select your URL bar.  Hit the down arrow, so the suggestions list appears.  Press CTRL+SHIFT+X.
======
psyklic
This is neither a bug nor an easter egg. From docs:

CTRL+SHIFT+X: Toggle typing direction of the current textbox.

~~~
noaharc
Do you happen to know why the feature requires that the suggestions list be
displayed? That fact made it seem more buggish to me, as it seems like an
oddly specific trigger.

~~~
psyklic
On the latest (stable, 3.0.10) version of firefox (Vista), I can toggle it
without the suggestions list displayed.

~~~
noaharc
That version on XP and Gentoo seems to require the suggestion list to be
displayed. I guess the feature is a little ragged, anyway -- I imagine not too
many people use it.

~~~
psyklic
After all this time, we've finally found a benefit to using Vista over XP and
Linux! Congrats, HN! ;-)

------
psyklic
Actually, it does seem there's a bug -- if the right-most character (left-
justified) is '/', then it mistakenly _prepends_ that character to the right-
justified version.

